# Manually Sync Active Directory Domain Controller



## Charlton (Sep 16, 1999)

Hello All, 

I currently have two Windows 2000 server. One is in Chicago (Primary) and one is in San Francisco (secondary). From time to time the Active Directory will sync with the other in Chicago. Unfortunetly, there is time it does not.

My question is how can I MANUALLY sync the Active Directory database so I know for sure both directory database are the same.

Meanwhile, When I make any changes I need to do both machine and it defeat the purpose of having both servers when they are not syncing properly.

Any help appreciated. Thanks for looking.

Charlton


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

You do that through Active Directory Sites & Services


----------



## Charlton (Sep 16, 1999)

Thanks Skinneywhiteboy, I assume I just click the "REFRESH" and it will automatically replicate the server from two sites. 

Charlton


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

In Active Directory Sites & Services, find your site and expand it. Highlight NTDS settings. On the right, you should see your site links. Right click on the appropriate site link and select Replicate Now.


----------



## Charlton (Sep 16, 1999)

Hello Skinnywhiteboy,

I'd expanded the site. I only see a Server folder that contain two server, Licensing site settings, and NTDS site settings. 

but when I right click on any of the selections I do not see the "Replicate" option. Don't know why.

Thanks again for your help. 

Charlton


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Under the NTDS settings there will be items listed in the right hand side right click on those and the option Replicate Now will appear it is not right on the NTDS Settings that you right click. Look to the box on the right hand side. Your saying it does not have anything if you right click on any of the selections that are listed to the right where the fields are Name/From Server/From Site/Type.

If you only have 2 servers listed then in each server the From server portion of the NTDS settings should be pointed to the other server.


----------

